# Post office box address



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello all
Would anyone know if a post office box address would be accepted by imigration.
We land at the begining of April but need to return after 2 weeks as the house has'nt yet sold, so do'nt have a permanent address to give them. I really want to have all the'Ts' crossed and the 'is' dotted so nothing can go wrong. It's all very real now and very scary.
Thanks for any help
Barbara


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

I would say No - you can phone and ask but maybe you can use a relative's address c/o instead but check that too!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Barbara E said:


> Hello all
> Would anyone know if a post office box address would be accepted by imigration.
> We land at the begining of April but need to return after 2 weeks as the house has'nt yet sold, so do'nt have a permanent address to give them. I really want to have all the'Ts' crossed and the 'is' dotted so nothing can go wrong. It's all very real now and very scary.
> Thanks for any help
> Barbara


No, it is not acceptable.


----------

